# Contest: Tell Us The Story Behind Your Dog's Name



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Time for another contest.  

We want to hear the story behind your dog's name. It's that simple. You can post your stories in this thread.

*Contest closes on October 31 at 11:59pm EST.*

The winner will be chosen by the SM mod team. 

The prize for the winner will be:

A Petrageous stainless steel elevated dining set. I'll try to get a picture of the dining set soon.

Let's see those stories folks!

Yung


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Our Edgar was named by my husband, he did not want a fluffy name. I surprised my husband with our pom Emmet, to soften things I let him pick the name so now we had 2 E names. When we bought our 2nd Maltese she had to have a name that started with E. After several day's we decided she would be Ellie. After we lost Ellie I waited 3 months and I found a breeder that had a female maltese the name the breeder gave her was Mercedes. My husband loved the name, He tells people if we ever get another male maltese we will name him Beemer. My husband loves BMW's. People think it is funny that we have a Malt named Mercedes but drive BMW's.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bella was originally called wilma by the breeder but right away i knew she was never going to be a wilma

Bella was born with a serious heart condition as most SM members know and only given a max of 6 months to live. Most people including vets told me not to take her, to leave her and get a ''nice healthy'' puppy and to forget her but by then id totally fallen in love with her just from her photos, plus i knew that the breeder wasn't going to bother with any vet treatment and that life for her would be pretty bad

Bella was the most beautiful tiny puppy idever seen - all 1lb 8 of her the day i took her home and since Bella is the Italian for beautiful it just seemed to fit perfectly!

Of course bellas surprised everyone, esp the vets as she is now 7 years old and although on daily medication is doing great and still looks as beautiful as ever


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I originally was looking for a female maltese puppy - and had her name picked out - Daisy. 
The breeder emailed me pics of the 3 puppies that were available - Girl, Boy 1 & Boy 2.
I fell in love with Boy 2 :wub:

I made a massive list of boy names - over 50 names!
I managed to narrow it down to 3 - Henry, Koda & Milo.
That was when I joined SM and I posted a thread with pics of my future puppy and the 3 names and asked members which was their faveourite - Milo was the clear winner! Also at that time on a dog forum I had been a member of for a long time - Milo(then called, "puppy") had earned the name "cyclops" as all the pics only showed one of his eyes lol - so I quickly decided to go with what SM chose - and "puppy" became Milo!


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Tessa's name was originally China Doll. I changed her name to Tessa because after looking through a baby name book I came across the meaning to Tessa and it fit her perfectly!! Tessa means FOURTH. I have Jack my first, Mindy(who passed from breast cancer in Dec '08) was my second, Pixie is my third and so Tessa was my fourth. Everyone thought that I would go with the name Chloe but after they found out the meaning of Tessa's name they loved it!! The great thing is Tessa actually responded to the name the day I got her. It was ment to be!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I first got Archie I didn't know what to name him! After a week I gave him the name Loki (acient god of mischief). But no one could remember it....including me! :blush: 

Stan's hero is Archie Bunker.....so when I mentioned the name, he jumped at it and said "Yes"!!!! ...thus Archie.

Then when we got our next malt, she was supposed to be named Angel, even her breeder was calling her that to get used to it. Then a friend of mine read off random letters of the alphabet to me and I had to say the first name that came in to my mind. The funny thing is when she said "A", I was supposed to say Angel, but the name Abbey came out :w00t: hummmm.....so her name became Abbey.

Then when i got my third little girl, I did name her Angel. It seemed God wanted all the angels for himself so he took her away. After that I said I'd never name another dog Angel. (Several years ago I had a kitten named Angel that god took very early tooo:w00t ....I will never ever name another pet Angel.

So then came a tiny little princess, a little girl who was like a tiny movie star. I named her "Angel's Adore Ava L'Amour". A name fit for a star. My shinging little star :thumbsup:

Oh, then there's that silly knucklehead yorkie that I rescued from a puppy mill. The serious guy who doesn't know how to play or have fun. he needed a "fun" name....even if it just made me smile. Thus Tinker Toy...or Tinky Winky, LOL.....yes, it still makes me smile. And he's still as serious as ever.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Our Barron was named after my cousin Barron. I always loved my little cousin, Barron. He was much younger than the rest of us - we all pretty much took care of him during his childhood (we called him "Bo" and his sister "Co" (her name is Nicole).

When my husband and I lost our two Cocker Spaniels - we decided that we would foster - it wasn’t two weeks after the passing of our beloved Nicholas that we got a call.

I wasn’t ready for it, or so I thought. We kept our word and opened our hearts. when we went to get him - there before us, was the scruffiest, most matted, little guy you ever saw (10 weeks old, mind you)- I couldn’t wait to give him a bath - but I couldn’t - he was far beyond anything I had seen.

I called Petco grooming, because I needed him done STAT - when I brought him in - they said "name" - I said, "Allie" the woman looked at me "didn't you say that he was a boy?" - I answered "yes he is - my name is Allie" - she asked again, "What’s your dogs name?" I said, "He’s not my dog, I would never let a dog get in this condition! He doesn’t have a name, he’s *just *(I still think how STUPID I must have sounded saying that about a little dog) a foster dog."

Barron, my cousin, died at the age of 36, from a stroke during the very short time that we were "fostering" our Barron - I asked my uncle if he objected to me naming our little fuzz-ball after his son - he replied - "not at all, Allie - he loved animals ALMOST as much as you do" - and so, that fluffy mess of hair, became our "Barron" - I cannot imagine my life without him . . .

Enclosed is a picture of Barron, after we returned home from Petco . . .


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

When I first met my wife, she had two Maltese pups, Lilo and Stitch. Lilo was her baby... she had rescued her years before and she just positively adored her. Stitch was adopted later to be a companion for Lilo. I loved the pups' names. I, too, am a huge Disney fan and the fact that she loved Disney too was so cute to me.

Earlier this year, we lost Lilo in a tragic accident. My wife was beyond devastated and even now, months later, she will still get teary and emotional when she talks about her. After losing Lilo, Stitch was rehomed to my mother's... It was hard to see Stitch without his Lilo!

Now, months later, we decided we were ready for another puppy. A few years back, Lilo and Stitch had a female puppy and she was now pregnant. The woman who owned the mom called us when the pups were born... we really wanted a female puppy if there was one and not only was there one, there was two! We decided we wanted to adopt one and we picked out a name: Tinker Bell. You see, when my wife rescued Lilo years before, her name had been Tinker at the time and so in her honor, we decided to name her granddaughter Tinker Bell. A few days after the pups were born, we decided we wanted both of them... the woman had been sending us pictures of the two of them cuddled together and we just didn't want to separate them. So the hunt was on for a name for her sister... we knew we wanted a Disney name, preferably one that would show that the two of them are a pair. The obvious choices were Wendy (from Peter Pan) or a name from one of the fairy movies but none of them seemed right. And then, in a moment of brilliance, we thought of Princess Tiger Lily, the Indian princess rescued in the Peter Pan movie.

And now they are finally home with us, our lil Tinker Bell and Tiger Lily...  Can't imagine life without our pups!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

An alcoholic prankster from DH's office thought it was so darned funny that we were getting a tiny male dog with long hair and top tail. So he jokingly suggested that the puppy be named Casanova. When we got Casanova home, it just seemed to be the perfect name for him as he is such a player and loves to charm the ladies. :wub:

Bijou was the tiny precious girl I always wanted, so it was very easy to name her as she is our precious little jewel. :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah's full name is...

Jacob's Duet is My Darling Delilah Rose.

The first part is of course our breeders kennel name and I also wanted to include her parent's in there as well. Since her parents have this remarkable ability to "sing", this is where the duet came in. They obviously made beautiful music together, to create such a beautiful girl!:wub: The name Delilah Rose came from my most prized possession in my garden, a beautiful rose bush called the Delilah Rose. And she lives up to every bit of her name! She has the singing gene too and is very vocal to speak her piece. She is of course my darling! I can't imagine not having her in my life. I just love her so much!:wub::wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I was on the phone with my friend and i had told her i was thinking of naming my puppy Marchello but wasn't sure .We were playing with names and she said to me with a Italian accent Bacha Me Bacha You ..I said thats it Baci means kiss ...So Baci got his name and I get many kisses from him:wub::wub::wub:


..


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

A little more than 7 years ago a friend of mine lost her baby. Shortly after that I lost my 18 year old son. 

My friend and I used to say that God needed my son to take care of and push her baby on the swings in the garden of Eden. Silly perhaps but it made us feel better to try and rationalize the deaths in our mind.

Thus the name Eden in honor of our children enjoying life in heaven.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Where I live is called Dunedin. It is a small city with a very strong Scottish/Celtic heritage. My skin kid is a piper, and we are interested in all things Celtic. Spookies full name is SeaOutlaws Spookie Samhain, Samhain is the Celtic word for Halloween, which is also her birthday. She will be one.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse was named by the Humane Society where I adopted her. They made me promise to keep her name and I said of course.

Darla came from "The Little Rascals", fits her perfectly.

Fallon is Gaelic and means "grandchild of the ruler". 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well...haha this was literally causing a rift between my parents and I.
When we named Andy, it was NOT this difficult. Nelson's name wasn't 100% settled on until the day we went and picked him up and he was in my arms.
We were literally almost fighting over this. I think the hardest part was getting used to ANYTHING besides Andy. Andy was our first and only dog, so EVERYTHING sounded weird...

We looked online at baby name websites, went and bought baby name books. It was like a child was coming...We went through them daily. We each had our list of names we liked. Of course, my top 5 my parents hated. My moms top 5, my dad and I hated. My dads top 5, my mom and I hated. HAHA there was NOTHING we could all remotely agree on.

I am just looking now and I still have the list of Puppy Names saved on my computer. Some of my favorites were Bently, Dempsey, Jaxson...with a TON of others on there. Is Nelson on there? Nope...

I don't even remember who discovered it, but upon looking through the baby name book...Nelson (Irish meaning) "son of the the Champion" And well since his Daddy is a champion, we thought well that works! Didn't LOVE it at first. But it was a name each of us could live with at least..

Now however, I could NOT NOT NOT picture him as anything else. I guess they all kind of grow into their names over time. But I think it suits him well. His breeders called him "Trouble" since we didn't have a name picked out while he was still there. So his formal nickname then became "Baby Face Nelson" after the gangster :HistericalSmiley: But half of the time the poor dog probably doesn't even know his name. I call my cat Spencer, Boo or BooBoo 90% of the time hahaha. And Nelson I say Nell Nell, Nelly, Nels, Nuh Nuh for some reason haha. But I do love his name, and wouldn't have wanted it any other way!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My first malt's name was Bijou Benny. When Bijou passed away I was beyond devasted. When I decided to get another malt I wanted to honor the lifelong love that Bijou had given to me. So Benjamin was named using Bijou's middle name. :wub: For Benny's middle name I used Angelo b/c it means angel in Italian. To honor my Italian husband and because I'm fascinated with angels I came up with Benjamin Angelo.

Emma Anjelica came next. I just couldn't think of a prettier name than Emma. And keeping with the Italian/Angel middle name theme Anjelica fit perfectly.

The most ironic part of Ben and Emma's names was revealed to me about a year after I had them. My friend pointed out to me that I named my dogs after Ross Gellar's kids from the show Friends. (Remember his little boy Ben from his first wife?) And then Ross and Rachel had little Emma? LOL!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

We didnt know what we were going to name Dolce , but my daughter wanted a part in it , and shes into fashion lol , So it was either Dolce, Coach , Juicy, Prada and when I met Dolce his name was Dale , and I didnt think it was an ugly name I just thought that he was just too teeny too sweet , and there we chose Dolce, alot of ppl argued with me that it was a girls name , but i didnt think so , he was my Dolce.. and it stuck .. of course i also call him baby , or i call him Damian ( i get him n my son confused lmao ) or cochito lindo de mami ( cute lil thing of mommy ) , my little white boy , and alot of other names i cant remember but he is my Dolce.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter was a stray, he was dog #_ _ _ _ _ _. Then, the shelter named him Calvin. A family adopted him and named him Hunter. Why the change from Calvin to Hunter? We will never know. When we went to see Hunter shelter said he had only been with his prior family for less than 6 months and so we could change his name. 

But, we decided not to. Not only did he answer to the name Hunter but when he came out of the kennel to visit with us he nose-sniffed the entire room and all its items and the people in it before flopping belly-up in front of my husband. He was such a little 'Hunter" that we decided the name had to stay.

Plus, its kinda funny when we tell people our dog's name is Hunter and then they see a little white fluff ball instead of the larger breed dog they were expecting


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

These are alll fantastic stories. You sure make it hard for us to choose.  Keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine is no contest winner for sure, and what amazing stories. You will have such a hard time choosing. But all of you have shared such amazing stories, and they all are special.

Mine are completely boring , but will share anyway:

Flakey (RIP) - Hubby got him for me as a present around Christmas time. Oh I kept saying he looks like a wittle snowball, but that just did not fit him. So we came up with the name Flakey, as in snowflake, but who knew the little guy would take on an entirely different meaning :blink::wub: We were so blessed to have him.

Tina Marie (RIP) - I named her after me, as I have no skin children. My family calls me Tina, and Christine Marie is my actual name. She was my little daughter.

Kara (RIP)- Gosh, I loved this name. Hubby just came up with it and I fell in love with it.

Mia - We were torn between Nina or Mia. No reason for either, but choose Mia, and it so suits her.

Leo- Could we have done any more perfectly with his name? We actually called the little guy Leo, as my hubby, MIL are both Leo's the zodiac sign.

And that's that. But so enjoyed reading all of your wonderful stories of how your special ones names came about.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber is our golden coloured cocker spaniel,a Malt at heart though.
As we were loosing our Amy,our little black cocker,we had gotten Emily and Sasha,our first two Malts,they truly saved us. We couldn't bear to get another cocker right away thinking we were replacing her.

6 months later we saw a golden coloured little cocker ,we weren't looking to get another cocker yet,but she just "called to us". We named her Amber in memory of all the cockers we'd had before her,so many things she did reminded us of each of our cockers at the bridge.... It was like they came back to us,all wrapped up in one dog. It just lucked out,she was amber coloured.
A- Amy,M- Max, B- Buster,E- Einie, R- Rosie. she was meant to be ours.
She fits right in w/ our 4 Malts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats soo cool ! and she is a gorgeous cocker!


michellerobison said:


> Amber is our golden coloured cocker spaniel,a Malt at heart though.
> As we were loosing our Amy,our little black cocker,we had gotten Emily and Sasha,our first two Malts,they truly saved us. We couldn't bear to get another cocker right away thinking we were replacing her.
> 
> 6 months later we saw a golden coloured little cocker ,we weren't looking to get another cocker yet,but she just "called to us". We named her Amber in memory of all the cockers we'd had before her,so many things she did reminded us of each of our cockers at the bridge.... It was like they came back to us,all wrapped up in one dog. It just lucked out,she was amber coloured.
> ...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Reginald Dewayne was named by my DH who insist on middle names. 

As for Alvin, he was named after Alvin and the Chipmunks. He so has
his mischieve personality. Sometimes I wonder what would of happen
if I named him Simone or Theodore:HistericalSmiley:. The little devils full name is Alvin James.

For Chloe...I knew what her name was before I got her. I just love the name and knew if had got a girl it would be Chloe. My precious Chloe Louise. 

As for my Libby short for Liberty. She was born on 9/11/2001 what a perfect name. My Lady Liberty. She didn't come with a middle name and
since we call her Libby more then Liberty; its Libby Lu.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

When my husband and I were looking for a female Maltese I made list after list of names I'd thought of. We could not agree on a name we both liked until I came up with Dixie so that's what we decided to name our girl when we found her. We found a breeder and went to see the two female puppies she had. When we were introduced to the two tiny puppies I asked their names. The breeder replied " Pixie and Dixie". Guess which one we took home! A few weeks later it occurred to us that we are surrounded with Dixies. Dixie Highway, Wynn Dixie, Dixie cups, etc. etc. No wonder we liked the name LOL.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

*How Angel got her name*

My husband passed away just over 10 years ago. For quite some time I was just sort of in a haze of just existing. I had a big old dog named Chance who was always sort of there as a protector but I guess a year went by and even though I loved him dearly he just wasn't the kind you could even think of cuddling. I work at a school and one of the parents had brought in some puppies for the grade 1s to see. She went out of her way to bring me one of the pups (I really had been trying to avoid her because I was supper busy that day). She handed me the pup and the little thing just simply snuggled into me and promptly fell to sleep. I handed her back to the owner after a few minutes but just couldn't get her out of my mind. The owner had told me that all of the pups had homes they would be going to but I decided I would call her anyway just to see how the pup was doing. She told me that the woman who was going to take her had run into some difficulties and wouldn't be taking the pup after all. She then said "would you like her?" and I jumped at the chance. I had her for about 2 weeks and just kept calling her little girl. One night, as clear as a bell I heard my husbands voice saying "Her name is Angel" and it was as if he had arranged the whole thing because he knew I needed an Angel to hold. She is still with me, in fact she is sitting on my lap now as I type this. She is like a little Angel given to me by my husband so I wouldn't feel so lonely and she has done her job very well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Joplin (Janis)

Frankie (Sinatra)

Tommy (Pinball Wizard) His back legs are like "flippers" LOL

Bette (Midler) 

Raul (Tami/Tamizami named him, as she pulled him from the shelter for us)

My late Samantha had several names. She suffered from Identity Disorder. So she was Sammie, Wilma, Fred, Jerry, George, and Betty. :HistericalSmiley:

My late Henry was fondly known as BBH (Big Butt Henry) he had a humongous rear end. :wub:

As for LBB, well Joe, from SM, named him ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

As a little girl, my Pop-Pop (my grandfather) always called me his little Snowball. Even as I grew into an adult ... he would still call me Snowball. 

I have so many wonderful and fond memories of my Pop-Pop spending fun times with me. He'd take me to carnivals where we ate hot dogs, french fries, and my favorite cotton candy. I can still hear his laugh, as he'd watch me with pride, enjoy all the kiddie rides. 

He loved to take me to family bingo games that were held outside in the summer. For some reason I would always win a game of bingo and he got such a kick out of that. He was so proud of me and would announce to everyone that I was his granddaughter ... his Snowball.

I think one of my fondest memories is our weekly trips to the Sweet Shoppe on Main Street. My Pop-Pop loved watching me enjoy eating a chocolate ice cream sundae topped with marshmallow, whipped cream, and a big red maraschino cherry on top. 

I have always associated the name Snowball with the unconditional love both my Pop-Pop and Grammy (grandmother) gave to me all of my life ... from the day I was born, and as an adult. 

I decided that one day I would love to have a dog named Snowball ... because I connect the name Snowball with affection and unconditional love. 

Needless to say, my Snowball always, always gifts me with unconditional love ... just as my beloved grandparents always did for me. And, I, too, give my Snowball unconditional love right back. 

When my Snowball is curled up into a little ball, he looks like a snowball. Only my Snowball is not cold. He is warm, cuddly ... and makes my heart melt. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> As a little girl, my Pop-Pop (my grandfather) always called me his little Snowball. Even as I grew into an adult ... he would still call me Snowball.
> 
> I have so many wonderful and fond memories of my Pop-Pop spending fun times with me. He'd take me to carnivals where we ate hot dogs, french fries, and my favorite cotton candy. I can still hear his laugh, as he'd watch me with pride, enjoy all the kiddie rides.
> 
> ...


Oh Marie, that is such a sweet story!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> The most ironic part of Ben and Emma's names was revealed to me about a year after I had them. My friend pointed out to me that I named my dogs after Ross Gellar's kids from the show Friends. (Remember his little boy Ben from his first wife?) And then Ross and Rachel had little Emma? LOL!!!! :HistericalSmiley:



Tammy, that is hilarious! I have always been a huge fan of Friends...it's my favorite show ever and Ross is my favorite "Friend". In fact, when Ross and Rachel named their baby Emma, I added the name to the top of my list of puppy names...when I get my next dog, if it's a girl, she will most definitely be named Emma. I just ADORE that name and that show!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have always wanted a dog ever since I was a little girl, for as long as I can remember really. Unfortunately, I was just never in a position to get one for the longest time, for one reason or another. Oh I just wanted a dog so bad...for years and years, I would go to dog parks, PetsMart, animal shelters, friends' houses, anywhere there were dogs so I could just be around them. When I was in middle school, I heard the name Bailey for the first time on a show I used to watch (Party of Five)...and then my friend named her new kitten Bailey. Ever since then, I have LOVED the name Bailey. Even though in recent years, Bailey has become such a popular name and not so unique any more, it always remained on top of my puppy name list for a boy. 

FINALLY this year I was able to get a puppy...:chili: His foster mom who rescued him from a shelter called him Howard...but to me, that seemed like too serious of a name for such a little fluffy puppy. I knew I wanted to change his name but my family and I couldn't agree on a name. We were considering Toby (from the Labyrinth, our favorite movie growing up), and Riley and Bentley too...but of course, I kept coming back to the name Bailey. My family all wanted Toby and no one was too crazy about the name Bailey....finally I put my big old foot down and said "He's MY dog, so I'm deciding...his name is Bailey!" :innocent: Now Bailey is SUCH a Bailey...we can't imagine him being named anything else!! Although I'm glad I named him Bailey, we now meet tons of dogs with the same name (I didn't realize it was THAT popular of a name) and most of them are GIRLS...so yeah, Bailey gets called a "she" most of the time! hahaha! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Tammy, that is hilarious! I have always been a huge fan of Friends...it's my favorite show ever and Ross is my favorite "Friend". In fact, when Ross and Rachel named their baby Emma, I added the name to the top of my list of puppy names...when I get my next dog, if it's a girl, she will most definitely be named Emma. I just ADORE that name and that show!


 We still get a giggle out of this whenever we see a Friends episode, especially during the show's later episodes lol :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

angelsmom said:


> My husband passed away just over 10 years ago. For quite some time I was just sort of in a haze of just existing. I had a big old dog named Chance who was always sort of there as a protector but I guess a year went by and even though I loved him dearly he just wasn't the kind you could even think of cuddling. I work at a school and one of the parents had brought in some puppies for the grade 1s to see. She went out of her way to bring me one of the pups (I really had been trying to avoid her because I was supper busy that day). She handed me the pup and the little thing just simply snuggled into me and promptly fell to sleep. I handed her back to the owner after a few minutes but just couldn't get her out of my mind. The owner had told me that all of the pups had homes they would be going to but I decided I would call her anyway just to see how the pup was doing. She told me that the woman who was going to take her had run into some difficulties and wouldn't be taking the pup after all. She then said "would you like her?" and I jumped at the chance. I had her for about 2 weeks and just kept calling her little girl. One night, as clear as a bell I heard my husbands voice saying "Her name is Angel" and it was as if he had arranged the whole thing because he knew I needed an Angel to hold. She is still with me, in fact she is sitting on my lap now as I type this. She is like a little Angel given to me by my husband so I wouldn't feel so lonely and she has done her job very well.


What a moving story---I am so happy for little Angel in your life! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco came from Bonnie (Angel Maltese)in Palm Beach Gardens, so she needed a designer name, hence Coco. We tried to come up with Angel names, but they are males, so that didn't work. I thought I'd have a Chanel next, but Lola came from Tammy (Tajon) in Oklahoma. We worked on Indian names all the way home from picking her up. Nothing sounded right, so when I put Barry Manilow on the CD player, he was singing about Lola who was a show girl. It definitely seemed to fit, so we now have our Lola who was not a show girl, but she's sweet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Our Naddie is a rescue we adopted. She had a horrible beginning and whoever owner her turned her into a kill-shelter in SC. This shelter , being known to NOT put owner-turn-ins up for adoption but to PTS within 24 hours. ( Strays ARE kept 5 days). Mambers of the Humane Society visit these 'shelters' and pull these owner turn ins whenever possible. 
The HS gal was there the day Naddie was to be PTS. In fact it was only minutes before her 'time". 
Naddie was in such horrible condition they even felt it might be more humane to let her go. She had several inches of a matted 'helmet' on her body, mouth matted shut except a small area for her tongue to get water. her rectum and pee area totally matted over so she couldn't poop, and urinatin only soaked into the mat giving her urine burns ( Only found later). One leg had been drawn up toward her body due to the severe matting, and one layer of mats kept her eys open, another came over the eye so hair was rubbing on eyes causing infection. 
Her hair was totally stained brown, and with the severe matting her breed was not obvious. The owner had to fill out some paperwork... listed her as a brown chihuahua... and when putting in a name... because of all the 'knots" called her KNOTTY! ( Not funny! ) Apparently she had been called this for some time because they said she responded to it.
HS gal did cal a gal she knew that did rescue and told her about "Knotty"... but did warn her of her awfukl condition. Ella said to tell them to NOT do anything she'd be right there. She, too thought at first it was more humane to let her go,...but something said no, she had to give her a chance so she took her. Taken immediately to the vets, they found even more horrible than imagined onced they sedated her to shave her down.... under the matting she was malnourished, parisites eating off her flesh etc. I spoke to the vet down there later and was told "Knotty" was one of the worst cases they'd seen.( "Knotty" followed her on the paperwork to the vets..)
Fostermom , have, wanted her to have a 'dignified' name to totally 'erase' her horrible past and the memory of the horrible matting had named her "Nadia" ( having somewhat a similar sound to the name she had become used to) and that was on all following paperwork. Well I tend to be a "ie" person so started calling her "Naddie".

My Quincy was already named when we got him so no change for him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

god bless u for saving naddie.


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Our Naddie is a rescue we adopted. She had a horrible beginning and whoever owner her turned her into a kill-shelter in SC. This shelter , being known to NOT put owner-turn-ins up for adoption but to PTS within 24 hours. ( Strays ARE kept 5 days). Mambers of the Humane Society visit these 'shelters' and pull these owner turn ins whenever possible.
> The HS gal was there the day Naddie was to be PTS. In fact it was only minutes before her 'time".
> Naddie was in such horrible condition they even felt it might be more humane to let her go. She had several inches of a matted 'helmet' on her body, mouth matted shut except a small area for her tongue to get water. her rectum and pee area totally matted over so she couldn't poop, and urinatin only soaked into the mat giving her urine burns ( Only found later). One leg had been drawn up toward her body due to the severe matting, and one layer of mats kept her eys open, another came over the eye so hair was rubbing on eyes causing infection.
> Her hair was totally stained brown, and with the severe matting her breed was not obvious. The owner had to fill out some paperwork... listed her as a brown chihuahua... and when putting in a name... because of all the 'knots" called her KNOTTY! ( Not funny! ) Apparently she had been called this for some time because they said she responded to it.
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This has been a terrific thread----all these precious stories! It will be so hard to choose I am sure! I think they are ALL winners!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Our Naddie is a rescue we adopted. She had a horrible beginning and whoever owner her turned her into a kill-shelter in SC. This shelter , being known to NOT put owner-turn-ins up for adoption but to PTS within 24 hours. ( Strays ARE kept 5 days). Mambers of the Humane Society visit these 'shelters' and pull these owner turn ins whenever possible.
> The HS gal was there the day Naddie was to be PTS. In fact it was only minutes before her 'time".
> Naddie was in such horrible condition they even felt it might be more humane to let her go. She had several inches of a matted 'helmet' on her body, mouth matted shut except a small area for her tongue to get water. her rectum and pee area totally matted over so she couldn't poop, and urinatin only soaked into the mat giving her urine burns ( Only found later). One leg had been drawn up toward her body due to the severe matting, and one layer of mats kept her eys open, another came over the eye so hair was rubbing on eyes causing infection.
> Her hair was totally stained brown, and with the severe matting her breed was not obvious. The owner had to fill out some paperwork... listed her as a brown chihuahua... and when putting in a name... because of all the 'knots" called her KNOTTY! ( Not funny! ) Apparently she had been called this for some time because they said she responded to it.
> ...


I was getting tears in my eyes reading Naddie's story. I can never understand how anyone could be cruel enough to let an innocent animal get in this horrible condition. Bless you for adopting Naddie and giving her a chance to know what love and happiness is!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Our Naddie is a rescue we adopted. She had a horrible beginning and whoever owner her turned her into a kill-shelter in SC. This shelter , being known to NOT put owner-turn-ins up for adoption but to PTS within 24 hours. ( Strays ARE kept 5 days). Mambers of the Humane Society visit these 'shelters' and pull these owner turn ins whenever possible.
> The HS gal was there the day Naddie was to be PTS. In fact it was only minutes before her 'time".
> Naddie was in such horrible condition they even felt it might be more humane to let her go. She had several inches of a matted 'helmet' on her body, mouth matted shut except a small area for her tongue to get water. her rectum and pee area totally matted over so she couldn't poop, and urinatin only soaked into the mat giving her urine burns ( Only found later). One leg had been drawn up toward her body due to the severe matting, and one layer of mats kept her eys open, another came over the eye so hair was rubbing on eyes causing infection.
> Her hair was totally stained brown, and with the severe matting her breed was not obvious. The owner had to fill out some paperwork... listed her as a brown chihuahua... and when putting in a name... because of all the 'knots" called her KNOTTY! ( Not funny! ) Apparently she had been called this for some time because they said she responded to it.
> ...


It seems impossible to conceive of after seeing how beautiful and happy Naddie is now. What an amazing story and thank you for saving her for the rest of her life. :wub:
Boy, I wouldn't want to be a judge on this one. These stories are amazing.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Our Naddie is a rescue we adopted. She had a horrible beginning and whoever owner her turned her into a kill-shelter in SC. This shelter , being known to NOT put owner-turn-ins up for adoption but to PTS within 24 hours. ( Strays ARE kept 5 days). Mambers of the Humane Society visit these 'shelters' and pull these owner turn ins whenever possible.
> The HS gal was there the day Naddie was to be PTS. In fact it was only minutes before her 'time".
> Naddie was in such horrible condition they even felt it might be more humane to let her go. She had several inches of a matted 'helmet' on her body, mouth matted shut except a small area for her tongue to get water. her rectum and pee area totally matted over so she couldn't poop, and urinatin only soaked into the mat giving her urine burns ( Only found later). One leg had been drawn up toward her body due to the severe matting, and one layer of mats kept her eys open, another came over the eye so hair was rubbing on eyes causing infection.
> Her hair was totally stained brown, and with the severe matting her breed was not obvious. The owner had to fill out some paperwork... listed her as a brown chihuahua... and when putting in a name... because of all the 'knots" called her KNOTTY! ( Not funny! ) Apparently she had been called this for some time because they said she responded to it.
> ...


 Terry....I don't think I knew Naddie's story. I'm so happy she has the home she deserves. :grouphug:


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

*Naming my baby Malt*

When I first decided to get my baby Malt I knew it just had to be a girl. I was lucky and got the only female of the litter. Before I brought her name my boyfriend and I brainstormed names. So many came to mind, but the only thing I was sure of was that I need to start with the letter "M". I felt a baby Malt needed to have an M name. My boyfriend came up with Mya and I just loved it! And so did she! It suits her perfectly. The breeders called her Cuddles since shes such a little cuddle bug. Her nicknames are Little Myers, My My, Mya Moo.:happy:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Our Naddie is a rescue we adopted. She had a horrible beginning and whoever owner her turned her into a kill-shelter in SC. This shelter , being known to NOT put owner-turn-ins up for adoption but to PTS within 24 hours. ( Strays ARE kept 5 days). Mambers of the Humane Society visit these 'shelters' and pull these owner turn ins whenever possible.
> The HS gal was there the day Naddie was to be PTS. In fact it was only minutes before her 'time".
> Naddie was in such horrible condition they even felt it might be more humane to let her go. She had several inches of a matted 'helmet' on her body, mouth matted shut except a small area for her tongue to get water. her rectum and pee area totally matted over so she couldn't poop, and urinatin only soaked into the mat giving her urine burns ( Only found later). One leg had been drawn up toward her body due to the severe matting, and one layer of mats kept her eys open, another came over the eye so hair was rubbing on eyes causing infection.
> Her hair was totally stained brown, and with the severe matting her breed was not obvious. The owner had to fill out some paperwork... listed her as a brown chihuahua... and when putting in a name... because of all the 'knots" called her KNOTTY! ( Not funny! ) Apparently she had been called this for some time because they said she responded to it.
> ...


OMGosh - your story has left with with a set of baseball eyes - swollen from crying.

I'm telling you - if the world were run by the fluffs - "oh what world this would be" - I cannot tell you - as I would be banned from this site - what I'd like to do to people who abuse animals. . . honestly, I would give my life to save a fluff - with a second thought.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, my baby girl had a very hard start to life. The authorities wanted to prosecute ans so met fostermom ( she had called them) for photos before she was shaved down. Then photos of open sores and the horrible 'beasties" feeding off open wounds, infections, and vet report.
The problem is the 'owners" knew what they were doing... they had brought her over the border from NC to SC. ( They traced them ) and so out of jurisdiction of SC authorities. 
I looked on the map and saw that this town where she was surrendered to animal control was first one of notable size 'sited' off the interstate just across the NC/SC border. Nothing could be done to them apparently.
God love her... other than a few 'issues' ( eventually pretty much overcome) She loves people, children, dogs etc....just a very 'forgiving' and loving little pooch) 
Opps ..sorry for hijacking this thread! but wanted to explain.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the song Waltzing Matilda, I sang it when I was a child, one evening I was laying in bed and the song came to me, as I sang it I decided when I got my next dog her name would be Matilda, and her middle name would be Josephine after my precious mommy who had gone to be with the Lord, my mommy would have loved Matilda and been thrilled having her named after her.
The day I picked Matilda Josephine up at the airport I knew it was the perfect name for her.:wub:

Buttons is our rescue, I never had the opportunity to name her, later I found out her full name is Buttons and Bows:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When we knew it was getting close to say goodbye to our Amy,our tiny black cocker,we looked into getting a Maltese. We'd been thinking on this for a couple years but Amy was an only dog and old so we postponed it,until we knew it was getting close.

My husband found and advert in the paper for Maltese puppies (BYB before we knew better),the pups were 4 weeks old. 2 were spoken for and the 2 girls were left. We couldn't choose,they just had such different personalities. One was like a delicate lady and the other was a wild woman,even at 4 weeks old,you could see it.
So we said we'd take both so they wouldn't be lonely.
I knew that day one would be Emily and one would be Sasha. Emily sounded like a proper lady name,like something from a Jayne Austin book and Sasha sounded bold and sassy. I made their little name tags and the day we picked them up,I put their collars on,blue for Emily and red for Sasha. She asked me how I knew which one was which,I said a mother always knows... As they got older they've stayed true to their names... Emily is ever the lady and Sasha is the adventurous one.

Four days later our Amy took a quick turn for the worst ,she was telling us,she was ready to go ,we had our angels to watch over us and she could go in peace. Emily and Sasha would walk on each side of Amy,with her black fur and their white fur it was like seeing Amy w/ angel's wings. 

Amy hung on until she knew we would be ok. We took that last ride and waited for a day until she was cremated to pick her up. The fluffs kept us company and kissed our tears away. 

Emily and Sasha don't have an exciting story on their name origins but they were special blessings all the same. Six months later Amber came to us,then 7 years later we took in Emily and Sasha's mother ,Bitsy and her male mate Rylee.

Funny how it comes full circle doesn't it. If we hadn't gotten Emily and Sasha,we wouldn't have Bitsy and Rylee for sure. Of course Amber's name story is on the 2nd page of this thread,her name is extra special too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Years ago, a friend of mine had a Yorkie named Stevie. I loved the name, and promised myself if I ever got a little tiny dog, she would be perfect and her name would be Stevie. Our Boykin got cancer and went to the bridge. Shortly thereafter, our Lhasa followed him. So I got a YorkiePoo I named Stevie. I loved her so, but she just never bonded with me. She was DHs baby. 

So I got Tanner. He was only 7 weeks old and could barely walk. Of course he came from a BYB. (I didn't know any better.) So I went thru the phone book and wrote down names I liked. I got down to two, Tanner & Conner. Tanner won. 

Then I got Frankie, he came with that name and I liked it so it stayed. He is a Frankie!

Next I got Jamie. I just liked that name, too. She came to me as Dovey, but I really liked Jamie, so now she's Jamie Dove.

I keep a list of names I like. I don't need another dog, but if I get one his/her name will be Rudy. Or maybe Laney. But I'm not getting any more dogs. Really.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So many great stories. I enjoyed reading them. Glad I don't have to do the choosing. 
There is no story behind Alex's name. My husband named him. I think he named him after himself. His middle name is Alexis. And since I didn't had a better idea it stuck. But I call him many other names and he knows them all.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I loved all these stories shared :wub: 

Here are the stories of naming the 3 dogs who entered my life:wub::wub::wub:

*Snowy* got his name from the high mountains in Garmisch, Germany; where the snow can be found ALL YEAR LONG. I got Snowy as a surprise gift from my parents. I didn't expect it. I didn't have a name in mind. I was supposed to leave to Garmisch at that period. While I was talking to my friend about that place (we were having snow talks), I was looking at the pup, bouncing here and there like a lil white fluff ball. I immediately told my friend "this pup looks like a snowball in a snowy weather! Snowy it is then":wub:










*Crystal* (like the snow crystal):
Again, I was stuck with names. I didn't know what to name her for a week or so. I was going back and forth with all the names that were in my list and all the suggestions that were given in SM. the name Crystal was in the list, but it didn't seem fitting on her (to me).....until one morning, while I was walking Snowy in the neighborhood and carrying the pup (now called Crystal  ) in my arms, the perfect name was chosen for her. That day, this name sounded perfect. When that name popped up in my mind, I said it out loud while looking at the puppy in my arms. "Crystal" I called & the pup looked at me IMMEDIATELY. I felt that she was telling me: "yeah!! thats my name, Crystal is what I wanna be called". She didn't look at me when I tried some other names - maybe it was the tone of my voice to Crystal that was interesting to her? I don't know, but I have that specific look that she was giving me that day still in my mind :wub: I remember it well. 









Now, I have two maltese with a snow theme names (Snowy and the snow Crystal):wub::wub:









I also had *Melon* :wub: The first dog who lived with me; my best buddy. 
Many were commenting on her "strange for a dog name". We ALWAYS had to tell them the story behind naming her:
Her first nap was in a *water melon empty box *that was left in the kitchen floor. My sister was like: "our pup turned into a melon". That is how she got her name. Melon was her name:wub:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

My very first Maltese love was a cute puppy with a baby face... who had the nickname Shadow....because his eyes were so big he needed sunglasses.

However, I took home a tiny baby and couldn't decided on a name for days and days. Because he was so smart and cute and active... we wanted a name that portrayed his big personality! After talks and talks and hours of asking friends and family.... we decided on CHOMPER! 

Chomper needed a puppy of his own because of separation anxiety. So we went back and got Shadow. Had to rename him and there was no way I was going through all those hours of turmoil...so I took one look at him... and ELLIOTT was it! That name fit him perfectly!! And I still sing his name to this day.

My third little guy was an adoptee. He already had a name...but here is the funny part....his name is my pet name for my first husband's you know what!! Well, I am widowed and have been back in touch with my first husband for a few months now. I shared this story with him. VICTOR is my little one's name.... and first husband was astonished...and remarked.... he would have been more flattered if it had been a bigger dog!!! Victor is all of 3.5 lbs!

But such a special name! All of them.....

Luv,
K
:wub:


PS I forgot....I told my first husband that I need a little girl Maltese... and then her name would be ELIZABETH! And you know that is what he called..... my whatchamacallit! LOL


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi:

When my baby was born he was the smallest and weakest and yet when the pups started feeding and walking he was always the first in line to eat and get to toys. I started calling him the " Captain " and today at 4 1/2 months he is almost 3 lbs and we named him Cappi as he is very social and a happy leader.

It is official he is a Cappy and I adore him!


----------



## Madden's Mommy (Oct 22, 2010)

*How Madden got his name*

Madden is six months now and I started wishing for him about a year ago. My husband, however, took some convincing!! I just kept acting as if I was gonna get my precious pup and ignored his grumblings. B)

One day I googled 'maltese dog names' and learned that 'Madden' meant 'little dog' and instantly knew it was perfect!! I texted my football fan husband: John Madden - like or dislike? He said 'like' and I KNEW I HAD HIM! LOL When I told him that Madden was celtic for little dog, he said, "Hmm". 

After that, I referred to my future puppy as Madden and he was born a week later! His personality totally fits his name. He thinks he is a big tough guy. :wub:

And his middle name is Blue because our last name is Moon. It just seemed appropriate!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

When Yukki was born, he was very sickly. From what I had been told by his breeder, he almost died two times before the age of 6 months. When I first saw him, he had no hair and was still very sickly looking. At that time in my life, I was not looking for or even contemplating adding a puppy to our family. But looking at that sweet little almost hairless bundle, I decided to take the little guy home on trial. Well, so much for the TRIAL. I fell in love with him immediately. So now that he found his forever family, we had the challenge of finding our new baby a name. My husband is Japanese and was actually the one who came up with a name for him. He said “yukki” would be the perfect name for our new little addition. He explained that the word yukki (actually spelled yuuki) in Japanese has two meanings. The first meaning is snow (he was white) and the second meaning is courage (he had the courage to fight for his life). We both thought that the name fit him perfectly. He is now a strong 7-year- old and still very much the love of my life.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so enjoying reading all of your stories! There is really no story behind naming Ollie. I just knew the minute I held him he was Ollie (Oliver)! My husband calls him Oliver Winston McCamis the Third! He just thought it was cute like Ollie.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

I picked the name Charlie as he reminded me so much of Charlie Brown when he was a puppy. He barely barked and was so shy that I thought Charlie was the name for him. He's got a lot more spunk now that he's older but at times he still reminds me of Charlie Brown


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, our story is no where near as touching as most of you guy's... Mindi was a resue and they said she seemed to answer best to names starting with "M". So, we came up with several names and Mindi stuck. =)


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, Vi (Violet) was named because when I got her from the puppy mill she was dirty and matted and looked so pitiful. I wanted to give her a name that would make her beautiful like I knew she was. Violet is beautiful and pretty and prissy...everything she is  Her FULL name is Princess Violet of Oklahoma  Because she IS a princess...a diamond in the rough 

(ETA her name before I got her was something sily like tianna tianna, the lady called her Ty Ty *gag*) (...at least she called her something I guess...)


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a very long list of names. My husband was not a fan of any of them. We are both Sci-Fi fans. So we both agreed on Boomer and Helo after Battle Star Gallactica.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

My malt .... I was sure she'd be teeny and girly, and I had a name already picked out. Something like Allessandra (it was so important then! And I can't even remember it for sure now). But when she came, she was a little tougher, a little different from that. So I made the dreaded list of like 50 names, called her each one over about 3 days, marking them off. I like meanings behind names; Piper is good because I'm a celtic fiddler (hey, you don't want to call her Celtic or Fiddle, right?) and it just seemed to fit little miss zoomie. 

Fella, my 11-year old corgi.... Fella's mother buried her 9 pups the day they were born. It was the ONLY cold day that September. Most of them were dead when I dug them up. I managed to save 2. By the time I was sure they'd make it, the time had passed for docking tails (never did like that anyway) so they are purebred Pembrokes with tails. Also didn't name them, thinking it would be easier to lose them if they were nameless *[NOT]* I must've said "here ya go, little Fella" a thousand times so he thought that was his name.  So I kept it. Fella is my heart dog. He knows what I think and feel, and he goes to the greatest lengths to please....His sister is Cricket; she lives with my brother's family.

Noelle came from a shelter with 6 puppies. "Just" another foster dog. I brought them home during a bitter cold Christmas holiday so Noel but I liked the spelling better of Noelle. (I usually call her Noellie now, to be silly). Not sure when she decided she was staying, maybe it was naming her that did it. She adopted us!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Kruze....well I picked out Kruze, well actually he picked out me, but anyway...he didn't have a name for a few days, because I had to have just the right one, I like different names, I just couldnt think of one, we were on our way to watch our daughter's (at the time) boyfriend play football, and drove past the Kruse Auto Auction in northern Indiana, they auction vintage cars along with cars owned by movie stars, famous people like Elvis, etc...so I thought that would be cool to name Kruze after that famous auto auction, with of course a little change in the spelling.. and it sure doesnt hurt that he is also name after one of my favorite actors, Tom Cruise... and did I mention I like to drive (cruise) fast!! LOL


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

When I was blessed to find out I was chosen to have my Mateo I brought pictures of him to school to show my class of second graders. They started thinking of names to name him. Being typical second graders they had a long list of name suggestions from Hannah Montana to Pikachu to finally Mateo. Since our school family comes together to go to school in San Mateo, they chose Mateo by a unanimous vote! 
Those students are now the 5th graders and love their reading partner and very special family member that they named Mateo!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky is named after our 2nd Maltese. He passed away a few weeks before we got Micky. We had to keep Micky's name the same as our last Maltese because my grandma has dementia and couldn't remember the new dog's name. Micky's name before we got him was Bob. Can you imagine a Maltese named Bob? I considered renaming him Bobby, but grandma just couldn't remember a new name. So we re-named him Micky. We did change the spelling from Mickey to Micky. That's the only change I could think of. Although my aunt does call him Micky-Bob every now and then. It's sort of one of his nicknames.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Last day but I have been thinking of this thread for a long time... I told the story earlier in a thread introducing "Paula in Pink".. She is going to be 9 months old Nov 5th. Her daddy is my Ch.Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible(Simon)) and her momma is Ch. Naysmith's Electrique Mystic's Solo (Solo) now owned by Helen Petke of Showtime Maltese. Solo was owned and finished by my dog show traveling companion Paula Frank who died March 2009 after a 3 year hard fought battle with cancer. Paula and I went to the Maltese Specialty in New Jeresy in 2007? and Solo had become a champion right before the Specialty. Paula decided to show Solo in the the already champion class even though she was not fully coated etc like older champions can look. Paula Frank was a very confident lady and didn't let other's opinion bother her. As she was choosing her outfit to wear for showing Solo she put on this very pink outfit that was a little too tight.. she fluctuated with her weight with all her medicines etc. She asked my opinion and I thought she looked nice but I didn't express my concern that she would stand out with that bright pink on since the "norm" was usually mainly black when showing Maltese esp. at a Specialty. Anyway Paula and her beautiful Solo did stand out... and of course there were some comments about her outfit but precious Paula she didn't care. I have many good memories of our travels together and even though our personalities were very different we did get along good. I decided to name Solo's puppy Paula in Pink in memory of my good friend and hope she is smiling about my "guts" to give that name. Paula in Pink is a precious girl to me-- beautiful, very confident and so eager to meet other people and other breeds of dogs. PS I wish I had put a picture of MIss Paula in PInk in this post.. she is in my albums


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - just for ha ha's (because there are so many great stories, I would not want to choose) I have a quick story about Tyler's name that I think I've mentioned before. I was looking at a Maltese to buy from a breeder (not the one I got) and I think the little guy's name was Tyler, the breeder called him Taylor by accident (I think) but I liked the Tyler name. After taking care of my friend's dog Peter I knew I wanted a skin kid name for my malt. Soooo, months later, I go to meet Tyler and my breeder says,"His name is ELVIS.":new_shocked: I decided he was to be mine and told the breeder I didn't want to call him Elvis. Everyone would say to me, "Oh, you must have loved Elvis." Not particularly. "He ain't nothin' but a Hound Dog." Oh yes he is. Etc, etc. No way! So my breeder told me to tell him what name I picked and they would start calling him that until I picked him up two weeks later. And I said "Tyler.":thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani means *Heavenly* *Cloud* in Hawaiian. Hawaii is a place I've always wanted to visit because it seems so peaceful there. I also knew a little girl that would always come visit me at work named Kailani. I found out her name means water from heaven. Lani means heaven or sky. So that got me to thinking of a hawaiian name when I first started looking for a maltese. I figured these adorable little fluffs look like clouds so I looked into it and the name Aolani came up. Loved it immediately and when i first saw Aolani I thought it fit him perfectly. The rest is history and it turns out he's not as peaceful as my vision of Hawaii, but he always seems to crack me up and put a smile on my face


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Contest ended last night. And the winner is.............:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

waiting .... patiently.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Winner will be announced shortly. Soooooo hard to choose.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

We're all winners - we all have exceptional fluffs - it matters naught who actually wins the "prize" it was more about reading the history behind the fluff. 

I enjoyed this thread so very much - I had lots of laughs and many tears.

Congratulations to all of us!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Sandcastles said:


> We're all winners - we all have exceptional fluffs - it matters naught who actually wins the "prize" it was more about reading the history behind the fluff.
> 
> I enjoyed this thread so very much - I had lots of laughs and many tears.
> 
> Congratulations to all of us!:wub:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations to the winner of this competition, SANDCASTLES. This was the toughest contest to pick a winner. Very beautiful stories. Thank you for sharing everyone.. thank you so much!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations Allie:chili::chili: Now I have to go through all the posts to find your story Bravo to everyone for sharing their stories. They truly touched the heart!! 
Hey, Yung. I need a category of funniest story. I'm not good at the other stuff. B)


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:Congratulations Allie!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

These were all wonderful stories. It was a pleasure to read about how all our fluffs got their names. Thank you for the opportunity to share these great stories with one another. Congrats, Allie. Your story touched the heartstrings!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you.


I feel kinda dorky that I wrote that post earlier -


But it's true, we all have exceptional fluffs. We are all winners.


I, frankly, wish that my story read differently. The death of my cousin, was very tragic, yet had nothing to do with us accepting a foster dog, as we were fostering (our now, Barron) when my cousin passed. 


I guess that sharing my story, was somehow healing.


Again, thank you very much.


Allie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool! Allie - congratulations!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats allie!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 91056


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations Allie!!!!!!!!:aktion033: Your story certainly was touching!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: Congratulations to Allie and her precious Barron. :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!!
:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Allie and Barron, CONGRATULATIONS :chili:*arty:arty:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2010)

*How Gigi Became Tootsie*

When my brand new Maltese puppy came home with me from the shelter, I noticed immediately that she was an Alpha female and hardly fit the name she was born with, Gigi. this was a roll in the mud, chase the big dogs, lift her leg to pee kind of tomboy doggie. No delicate appetite, no yapping but a big scary bark and lots of rough play. As the days went by I found myself calling her things like Toots, Babe, Trixie, etc. Gradually it became just Toots and Tootsie and so it has become. Now nobody ever remembers that she had a French poodle froo-froo name at one time. She is just Tootsie to all who know and love her.


----------



## Molly'sMom (Jul 15, 2010)

*Molly's Name*

I had wanted a Maltese for awhile and had been doing some research. I was searching the Internet looking at different sites. I saw this dog and well she just stole my heart and immediately I knew she was mine. I already had her name picked out. Her name was to be Molly. Molly is my Godmother and is now going through the greatest battle of her life. She has Colon Cancer and I fear she may not win this fight. Aunt Molly was the woman I always looked up to and she always made me feel special. Aunt Molly has 3 boys but always wanted a girls so badly but never did. Her sons are a credit to her and will be 3 great remembrances of a wonderful life. 
I remember when my daughter Celia was born Aunt Molly gave me all the sweaters, bonnets and dresses she had knitted for the girl she never had. I am the closest to a daughter she had. I can still remember back to age 4 when she would paint my nails and I would feel so special.
I contacted the Breeder to ensure that the little angel I had seen online would be mine before I even got the opportunity to look at her in person. I truly knew this little Maltese was destined to be mine when I found out the name of the Breeder was MOLLY. The very name I had picked out for my little dog before I even started searching for her.
Molly always wears pink to commerate the battle with cancer my Aunt Molly faces everyday.

Brenda


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob wanted another Maltese. He is so in love with the breed!!! When Chase was born Bob was first in line to buy him and this is how Chase got his name......
Bob went to the bank which was Chase Manhattan to get money out to purchase our little guy. Chase Manhattan Siegle, his registered name, turned out so fitting in another way as he and Bob play ball 24/7.
Ozzy, our rescue, was named because I told him when we picked him up that he was "leaving his unhappy life" to move to the "Wonderful World of Oz"....Ozzy is now one very happy "Munchkin".


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

My first two dogs' names are Lulu and Lollypop. There is really no story behind their names just that I liked them. Upon getting my third dog, for some reason I thought it should begin with an "L" like my other dogs. I had the breeder begin calling her Lela. But one nite before I picked her up, I was called to an emergency delivery at the hospital I worked at. After a long an scary delivery the baby girl was fine. Deliveries are always emotional and especially when there are complications. When the baby was first handed to her mom, she said "Oh my baby girl Willow." To me that name meant a new beginning, so I changed my mind and called my own new one "Willow." She was indeed unique and deserved her own unique name. I'm really glad now that I didn't stick to the original plan but instead went with something totally different for my special furbabie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - I'm really glad that this thread is living on past the contest. It's still so wonderful to learn how our fluffs got their names. Thanks for the new additions.


----------

